# New bathroom



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

Building my self and wife a new bathroom,13 x 13' I hope we have enough space for the washer and dryer. Its going to be tile floor and my custom tile shower. Building a mud shower pan. It will be my first shower pan ever. I have built a few buildings in my life, but never a shower pan.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

ralph coolong said:


> building my self and wife a new bathroom,13 x 13' i hope we have enough space for the washer and dryer. Its going to be tile floor and my custom tile shower. Building a mud shower pan. It will be my first shower pan ever. I have built a few buildings in my life, but never a shower pan.


few more pictures


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward to more pictures----If you need idead for the shower,I'll help---Mike----


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh cool.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Shower pan*

Working on building my shower pan. More work then expected. I saved a few dollars building my own mud over rubber shower pan.
5' x 6' shower with tile. It keeps raining up here in Maine so I had to work inside the room instead on the outside. I only have tar paper on the roof. So I have a few little leaks. They always seem to be on my head..
Will post more ASAP


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Showerpan*

Shower pan complete. Durock going on the wall this weekend. The shower pan floor was not that easy to do. The 1/4 bubble per foot sloped to the drain. After all said and done ,the pan looks good. I will be installing the shower vale this weekend . plumbing with pex and shark bite fittings.
They don't give the shark bite fitting away at home depot. 10.00 for one:whistling2:
Stay tuned for more. IF I GOOF THIS UP MY WIFE WILL SURLY KILL ME


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

This weekend I have tiles started,,


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

My cement pan was out of square some,, Sucks man. So I started with the tile on the walls first. Wrong or right? I should have started with the floor first. So don't follow me on this. If you ever decide to build a shower pan make sure the walls are plumb and are square as can be. Its very easy to get going and rush this. Anyway it looks great and I will save 30,000 on the job. 

Don't rush!!!!!!!!!! I also have the shower plumbed in with my 3/4 pex. I checked for leaks and its all ok. So I will finish my shower this long weekend I home.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

Did some back filling.. Yippie

Added cellar beam and picture of sewer pipe. I will cement all the extra holes.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

I love this sheet rock lift. Its about 5 years old and still works great. It will put the stuff up fast. Hey I am 54 what can I say. Gave my stilts up years ago.:laughing:


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

*update with pictures*

Done with the shower stall. Doors next and more tile. It only took me 5 days.









This is a big learning curve for sure. More time time to build then expected. 
We wanted a NICHE for soap and shampoo. So I bought one for 65.00 hunk of plastic that still needed to be tiled over. I thought we just had to put the darn thing into the wall and forget about it. 5 hours to tile a niche..















Guess I will have to take a few days off from this bathroom build.. 
I will grout the this week and that's it. THE END


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I now have the shower done. Next a swim in the pool and then onto the rest of the bathroom. Electrical work , plumbing, insulation, and sheet rock.
How I love sheet rock:furious::furious:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

The shower looks great.

BTW, next time you post a pic of yourself swimming, put some shorts on first. :laughing:


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

How did you guess.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Ralph Coolong said:


> How did you guess.



6th sense. :laughing:

Now the pic of you swimming will be the most viewed pic on this thread,LOL.
:whistling2:


----------



## handyman_squire (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking good, I always have respect for people who do all there own work.


----------



## Jason66 (Jul 31, 2013)

hmm I like the tiles which you used on the walls and also on the floor.. because its a prefect match with that colored light. Thanks for sharing your project, its a good looking bathroom. can you tell me how much spend for this toilet?

PHJ Services


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

Update, Plumbing installed. 3/4 pex with shark bite fittings . Washer and dryer hooked up. Tile floor installed. Next sheet rock and insulation.
Then paint.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Great looking bath so far. We have a big walk in shower as well, 
comes in handy for lots of stuff besides showering. 

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Knots


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

cedar shingles going up. Soffit complete , ready for green hunter paint and cedar stain for the cedar shingles.. Hey cedar shingles take time to put on..:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great bathroom!


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

More cedar shingles going on ,plus new deck to run off the existing deck.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Great progress! I was just wondering why you put in the toilet and laundry before finishing the walls.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

Jim F said:


> Great progress! I was just wondering why you put in the toilet and laundry before finishing the walls.


 I am always in a rush. No reason really:laughing: I have to much work to finish the walls until winter time..


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

Jason66 said:


> hmm I like the tiles which you used on the walls and also on the floor.. because its a prefect match with that colored light. Thanks for sharing your project, its a good looking bathroom. can you tell me how much spend for this toilet?
> 
> PHJ Services


Toilet was about 200.00


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Over a yearBathroom finished off*

Well this took me over a year to complete . My wife and I busted ass for over a year. Its sure nice to have a second full bath in the house down stars. I hope you all like my work.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Very, very nice!

Must feel good to finish a project like that.

So... What's next?


----------



## KarenH (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks great! Very nice work!


----------



## TimothyJ (Jul 2, 2014)

*I'm impressed!*

It looks really good. I'm impressed with how well you were able to match it to the rest of the house. how hard was it to get all that plumbing installed? did u mostly do it yourself? It may of taken a year but it looks damn good! pat yourself on the back my friend

Tim


----------



## jtjordan07 (Jul 4, 2014)

That actually looks really great with the rest of your house! Nice work.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Turned out very nice.

Well done.


----------



## 5.0stang95 (Sep 26, 2014)

thats awesome any pointers for me. Im going to be doing the same thing, for the shower, building my pan and tiling it all.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

looks like great workmanship. Love the tile, also how the new addition blends into existing house.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

TimothyJ said:


> It looks really good. I'm impressed with how well you were able to match it to the rest of the house. how hard was it to get all that plumbing installed? did u mostly do it yourself? It may of taken a year but it looks damn good! pat yourself on the back my friend
> 
> Tim
> 
> Adelaide Plumbing


Two days on the plumbing. But then winter set in and I had installed the pex on the outside wall of the room. Well guess what the thing froze up last winter.
I moved the pex under the floor this time :thumbup:. Lets see if we get a freeze problem this year. Live and learn. Maybe in a southern state I could have gotten away with it but not up here in Maine.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

5.0stang95 said:


> thats awesome any pointers for me. Im going to be doing the same thing, for the shower, building my pan and tiling it all.



Yes I do have one for you. Take your time on the shower pan. When doing the cement work. Make your self a wooden stick and use it to push around the cement. Mark how high you want to go using a level around the inside of the shower. Say an 1" 1/2 high , then taper to the top of the drain for your nice tapper. On the corners you will have to trowel by hand and kinda blend the whole thing in.
Good luck


----------

